# First Person Tetris



## Silver Dragon (Jun 9, 2010)

http://www.firstpersontetris.com/

If you're a tetris fan, this will freak you out.

Also, try night mode.  D:


----------



## Ames (Jun 9, 2010)

I stumbled upon this a while ago, and yeah it's wicked awesome.

I actually find night mode easier, though.  No rotating background. *_*


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 10, 2010)

So disorienting.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 10, 2010)

JamesB said:


> I stumbled upon this a while ago, and yeah it's wicked awesome.
> 
> I actually find night mode easier, though.  No rotating background. *_*


 
I tried night mode, filled the whole screen only to find that I was missing one column on the left >:[


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 10, 2010)

I would like this game a lot better if they didn't change the controls when you rotated. >:C It doesn't make sense to do that since everyone rotates while they move the pieces.


----------



## ZentratheFox (Jun 10, 2010)

Put it in night mode, and hold the spacebar. (or just hit quickly it a whole bunch of times if your computer is slow)


----------

